#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Fed up with the UK so gone to Greece

## Lostandfound

BA had a good fare to Athens so I've hopped over for a week or so. 

The flight was sorted by a friend for a favour owed.  Out economy, back club. I was offered an "upgrade" at LHR for 99 quid but it seemed senseless. Economy only had 30 pax. 

i had to register with the Greek health website with flight details and proposed address in Greece. They sent, as promised on the website, the QR code ready for scanning and checking at entry. 

All but two pax were wearing masks onboard. 

i booked a couple of nights at a new hipsterish hotel off Omonia. Browns Hotel. Not great. A 60s buildingbthat's had a superficial makeover. I suspect they were targetting Asian tour groups when the place opened earlier this year. It has great reviews.  I suspected that most were fake. 



^ the lift at the Browns Hotel.  I doubt its "covid secure" 



the view from the room.  75 euros a night.

----------


## Lostandfound

students were protesting about lack of ppe in school, class sizes, lack of teachers.  It can't have been much fun being in a 40C classroom this Summer. 

it seemed good natured enough. The cafe and numerous smart businesses near Syntagma  closed shutters as they passed

----------


## Lostandfound

Omonia Square has had a makeover.  Now the migrants, dealers and 10 euro rent boys can do their thing with a pretty fountain as a back-drop.

----------


## Lostandfound

Two days in Athens was enough.  So metro to Piraeus and a short walk to the ferry stand for Aegina. 

there's a ferry every 1-2 hours. The hydrofoil is faster (c40 mind vs 1.5 hours) but noisy as F. I opted for the slow boat. Change from 10e. They haveca cafe on board or you can sit on deck.

----------


## Lostandfound

Car hire on Aegina was relatively expensive. 30 e a day.  I stumbled across a guest house on thecwater edge at Perdika. 30 e a night.  Basic but clean.  There's a swim ladder into sea from the small jetty. Here's a view from outside room

----------


## Lostandfound

there wsca small cafe off reception. The owner locked up after 7 pm ish. Guests could BYO in the evenings.

----------


## Lostandfound

Perdika was once a small fishi g village.  It's now popular with cashed up Athenians. A three deck boat there plus dozens of 30-60 ft gin anchored in the bay

----------


## Lostandfound

lots of pebbly coves along coast

----------


## Lostandfound

BA allowed date change for return without charge. I'be jumped on a ferry to Chios and Lesvos. Lesvos should be interesting. It's popular with migrants and lesbians due to its proximity to Turkey.

----------


## misskit

Looks lovely. Wish I was there!

----------


## cyrille

> It's popular with migrants and lesbians due to its proximity to Turkey.


Stands to reason really, dunnit.

----------


## Lostandfound

35 e a night inc bf.  NW part of Lesvos

----------


## Lostandfound

25C temperature

beach not busy

----------


## Neverna

What's the link between lesbians and Turkey?

----------


## Lostandfound

You never met any Turkish men then....?

----------


## katie23

Hi L&F. Are you the one who bought/ lived on a sailboat, then sold it & bought an RV/ motorhome? If yes, may I ask if you still have the motorhome, and where is it now? Just curious - I've watched a lot of vanlife/ motorhome YT vids lately. Thanks for the pics & stories, much appreciated!  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> I've watched a lot of vanlife/ motorhome YT vids lately.


You might enjoy these channels...

venture4wd - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/c/Weretherussos/featured

----------


## Lostandfound

Circa 3000 miles is around 7 tanks of fuel so over £800.  Tolls another £400. Ferries uk/fr and It/greece £700+

plus a lot of driving van makes sense for several months to Greece.

for two weeks or so it's easier to fly and rent a car

the Cctv showing the van on the driveway in UK!

----------


## katie23

^good to know that the van is still alive & well! How about the dog?  :Smile: 

@snub - thanks for the vanlife recos, will check them out.

----------


## Backspin

> Omonia Square has had a makeover.  Now the migrants, dealers and 10 euro rent boys can do their thing with a pretty fountain as a back-drop.


What about rent ladies ? :Very Happy:

----------


## Klondyke

The thread could be better enjoyed when the pictures are enlarged. Don't you know the trick to click on the picture and select the large size?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

You are so lucky. I love Greece, Thank you for sharing. I hope to be there for Easter. 
 More pictures please.
 I started the process in getting a Greek passport, and all that remains is for me to go there and sign some papers, but I am stuck in the US.  Funny you would mention Aegina , the wife and me are looking to buy a vacation place there or in Salamina where my brother  has a place. But I like Aegina more. And Aegina is more of a tourist place so if we were not using the place we can do short time rentals. 
45 min from Piraeus on the Flying Dolphin,  an Hour with a car on the Ferryboat . 
Also a Greek passport will make it easier to get visa extensions in Thailand because the Greek embassy still issues income certificates. By the way a 250,000 Euro investment in real estate in Greece gets you Greek citizenship. 
Citizenship by Investment Greece
Sales of residential properties in Aegina (Argosaronikos islands) | HomeGreekHome.com

When we complete the process my wife will have triple citizenship. (Thai, US, Greek)  LOL 

I cant wait for this Covid BS to be over,!!
Here we are 2018 BC  (before covid)

----------


## Lostandfound

The Saronic has been cleaned up in recent years and Aegina is an easy Athens commute. It's also very doable as a long weekend flying in from N Europe. The new airport is further out but a 50 e taxi ride is still not bad. 

greeks are notorious for under investing in their properties. I reckon it explains why the big brand hotels in Athens command 250-1200 e a night yet 4 star local hotels struggle to get 100e.  The Indian and Chinese markets look(ed?) set to transform the Athens hotel biz. The Acropolis is on the bucket list for the Instagram generation. 

I took the ferry to Lesvos. Flights were available for c 100e but the same price got my own comfortable and clean cabin. 8pm dep 8am arrival. I tried buying the ticket on line without success.  it was easy just to buy at the kiosk at port Gate E2 for Lesvos.  It's wise to know this in advance, i was obliged to use the hopelessly signposted shuttle bus full of dodhy looking migrant types

----------


## Lostandfound

The gypsies run a scam with youngsters playing accordions and a barely visible plastic cup in front for coins

Perfectly takung advantage of liberal guilt - tourists knock it over as they walk past and feeling guilty hand over a a few euros.  

spot the cup....

----------


## Lostandfound

> What about rent ladies ?



i enquired and was quoted 35 euros for 15 minutes from a tidy looking young Bulgarian lady. She actually looked a bit oriental, although it could just be Hep B. 35e did sound reasonable. However no mention was made of the cost of 16 or even 18 minutes if things took that long. So I made my excuses and left. 

The heroin girls are possibly cheaper. There's an alley full of them shooting up near the Hondos centre behind Omonia. Possibly 5-10e and then only if youre curious from a sociological/epidemiologic perspective.

if you're budget concious the boys might be cheaper. Stories of 2-5 euro trysts in Pedion Aries Park - in the the New York Times  no less. In an attempt to deflect from the migrants' lack of professionalism and work ethic in this regard the NGOs have coined the term "survival sex" for these lighter on the wallet transactions.

That said, in a demand led market, expect to pay 30-40e if you're keen to close a deal and fear competitive offers. 

in any case, ask them to shower thoroughly. 

Hope that helps :-)

----------


## armstrong

My friend wants to know how much for 2 1/2 minutes?

----------


## Lostandfound

If he's a friend of yours he'd probably know already  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> The Saronic has been cleaned up in recent years and Aegina is an easy Athens commute. It's also very doable as a long weekend flying in from N Europe. The new airport is further out but a 50 e taxi ride is still not bad. 
> 
> greeks are notorious for under investing in their properties. I reckon it explains why the big brand hotels in Athens command 250-1200 e a night yet 4 star local hotels struggle to get 100e.  The Indian and Chinese markets look(ed?) set to transform the Athens hotel biz. The Acropolis is on the bucket list for the Instagram generation. 
> 
> I took the ferry to Lesvos. Flights were available for c 100e but the same price got my own comfortable and clean cabin. 8pm dep 8am arrival. I tried buying the ticket on line without success.  it was easy just to buy at the kiosk at port Gate E2 for Lesvos.  It's wise to know this in advance, i was obliged to use the hopelessly signposted shuttle bus full of dodhy looking migrant types
> 
> Attachment 58510


Have you tried the Ferry hopper app? 
Ferry tickets to Greek Islands, Spain, Italy & Turkey | Ferryhopper
I have not used it personally but it was recommended to me  a few months ago when I had thought that I would make it there by September, and had a similar conversation with a local .

----------


## Lostandfound

omonia. The Easy Access hotel is just along the street to the right of the pic

----------


## Lostandfound



----------


## Lostandfound

Molyvos, Lesvos

theres still plenty of cafes open. Fewer than half a dozen tourists here

----------


## Lostandfound



----------


## Lostandfound

athenian brothel.  The legal establishments have a red light.  The unlicenced, a white light.

This one appears to be unlicenced. On the plus side it looks like it's got aircon.

----------


## Lostandfound

> ^good to know that the van is still alive & well! How about the dog? 
> 
> @snub - thanks for the vanlife recos, will check them out.


the dog is fine and being cared for in UK, thanks

----------


## Lostandfound

> My friend wants to know how much for 2 1/2 minutes?



don't forget to remind your "friend" that the ST hotel will set him
back 5e for half an hour even if he just chooses to use the lift  

a popular choice is the aptly named "Easy Access Hotel". Reservations are not required. 

ATHENS EASY HOSTEL - Updated 2020 Prices, Reviews, and Photos (Greece) - Tripadvisor

----------


## Backspin

> i enquired and was quoted 35 euros for 15 minutes from a tidy looking young Bulgarian lady. She actually looked a bit oriental, although it could just be Hep B. 35e did sound reasonable. However no mention was made of the cost of 16 or even 18 minutes if things took that long. So I made my excuses and left. 
> 
> The heroin girls are possibly cheaper. There's an alley full of them shooting up near the Hondos centre behind Omonia. Possibly 5-10e and then only if youre curious from a sociological/epidemiologic perspective.
> 
> if you're budget concious the boys might be cheaper. Stories of 2-5 euro trysts in Pedion Aries Park - in the the New York Times  no less. In an attempt to deflect from the migrants' lack of professionalism and work ethic in this regard the NGOs have coined the term "survival sex" for these lighter on the wallet transactions.
> 
> That said, in a demand led market, expect to pay 30-40e if you're keen to close a deal and fear competitive offers. 
> 
> in any case, ask them to shower thoroughly. 
> ...


 :France: 
 :rofl:

----------


## Backspin

> athenian brothel.  The legal establishments have a red light.  The unlicenced, a white light.
> 
> This one appears to be unlicenced. On the plus side it looks like it's got aircon.


Brothel pics too ? This is how you do trip reports ppl  ::chitown::

----------


## Lostandfound

I apologise for deviating from Td's usual high brow narrative. Athens has an incredibly sleazy, almost medieval underbelly, the likes of which havent been seen in most western cities since the 1980s or earlier. 

In Lesvos i stayed at the Delfinia.  A mid size 3 star hotel.  All very pleasant with large gardens, directly on the beach.  I was one of only two guests.

----------


## Lostandfound

Turkey in the distance

----------


## hallelujah

A few randoms from a week in Kefalonia in July. I love the place.

A pool and a view well worth waking up to.


First night, no messing about.


Mad dogs and Englishmen, turtles, a war memorial and some very old rocks. 




Not many people around during these Covid times, but a coffee for me, a chocolate for her and a drink for Chitty.



 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Chittychangchang

:smiley laughing: 

Nice pics, hope my cocktail was a strong one.

Gonna be an interesting day tomorrow,how many will De Gea let in?.  ::spin::

----------


## katie23

@L&F - still a cute dog - good to know it's OK. Thanks for the pics!

----------


## Lostandfound

Kefalonia is beautiful. I stopped in Argostoli for a few weeks when sailing. The whole town had to be rebuilt after the 1953 earthquake. Some great beaches. Ittaca is arguably better for away from it all holidaying. I like the west coasts of the Ionian islands best - wild seas and great beachcombing. 

They're a bit of a bugger to get to though without direct flights. From Athens you need train or bus (KTEL - ΚΤΕΛ Νομού Αχαϊας - Online Resevation )  to Patras and then the ferry.


The bus also goes direct to Lefkas (worthwhile for a few days holiday) which although is classed as an island is really more of an isthmus with a canal cut across and bridge

----------


## hallelujah

It is indeed stunning and, funnily enough, there was an earthquake while we were there that was 5 or 6 on the Richter Scale. My first time there was many moons ago - way before Captain Corelli's Mandolin - and it has changed massively since then with the beach resort of Lassi running as far as the top of the hill as you come to Argostoli.

I've been to a few Greek islands - Lesvos, Samos, Thassos and a couple of others whose names elude me at the moment - but Kefalonia is my favourite.

Fiskardo - in particular - is a magical place.

----------


## Lostandfound

Illegal migrant area north of Mesini

this is a new camp.  They burnt the last one down in protest at the quality of three freee stuff they were receiving.

----------


## Lostandfound

Hotel in Methisini 55e a night ex bf

----------


## Lostandfound

WW2 gun emplacement with pics of its field of fire. 6km south of the airport approx

----------


## Lostandfound

The best coves and beaches are on the west coast.  There are a few out of the way spots south of the airport however. Access via gravel road off highway

----------


## Lostandfound

newish looking wave piercing hull Greek coastguard ship moored in Mytilene Lesvos

----------


## Lostandfound

same strategic site, different eras.  Above Mytilene Lesvos

----------


## Lostandfound

The harbour

----------


## Lostandfound

cabin back to Pireaus. 100 euros for inside cabin sole occupancy.  Depart 7pm arrived 7am.

----------


## Lostandfound

The UK seems morbid at the moment.  I'm planning a day or two in Athens to contemplate which island to head to next

----------


## Lostandfound

Someone scratched the rental car whilst parked outside the hotel. Probably one of the NGO tossers on a bicycle teachi g the migrants to draw rainbows. 

I'd already called my travel insurer to open a CDW claim.  I neednt have bothered. When i pointed it out on return the company response was "nah, that's OK". 

It's definitely not Pattaya!

car hire in Lesvos (recommended) www.rentalcarlesvos.gr.   Theyre opposite the ferry port.  100e a week for an almost new Toyota Aygo.  Nice car for the local roads too.  Good size for narrow streets and great gear ratios for local hills

----------


## Lostandfound

Lots of people sleeping in the lounge area.  The cabin was a lot more comfortable.  Good shower too.

----------


## Lostandfound

Hotels in Athens are quiet and were offering great rates. I bagged a room at the Intercontinental for a few pennies over €100 a night. The pool was OK for some laps.  It was also nice to sleep on a decent bed after the typically under-invested island hotels. Location was a bit off centre, but only 12e in a cab from
Piraeus port. They also allowed a 830am check in. Bargain.

----------


## Lostandfound

Still on the run from Uk. Empty spaces - wish you were here, Teakdoorians, i've high hopes of coming back to life biding my time in Athens. Echoes from the traffic outside the wall, but this is poles apart, one of the few hotels here with a pool. This should be the happiest days our our lives, be fearless it's never too late to jump on a plane and see Greece in the flesh -  i'm lost for words people hiding because of Covid. Actions speak louder than words!

----------


## hallelujah

Brilliant stuff, Lostandfound. 

Keep 'em coming and, while you're at it, make mine a gyros and a pint of Mythos.  :Smile:

----------


## Lostandfound

Fortunately there was a KFC in Syntagma. The hotel does an OK club sandwich too. I needed some carb food after all that island "stab it with a stick and burn it or boil it in oil" school of cooking.

----------


## Lostandfound

Many of the dilapidated 1960s/70s buildings around the centre have been sold and refurbished as 3-4 star hotels.  Often with Chinese, Indian or Israeli money (front men, at least). 

Alas the older buildings seem to be falling further into disrepair.

----------


## Lostandfound

impersonal, but rooms c 100e a night inc bf.  Worth it for the pool and comfortable rooms. 

i got stung for 17.5 e for a side salad plus 7 e for a single espresso.  A cafe round the corner is much better value

----------


## Lostandfound

Ferry to Crete. 89 euros with cabin



the ship sailed at 9pm. No problem boarding at 7pm.  6 am arrival so early night was called for.

----------


## Dragonfly

awesome deals !!!

----------


## Lostandfound

Crete is a bit overcast.  But still quite warm in an "it's still ok to swim in the sea and bring the suncream" sort of way. 

i had planned to stay at a nice hotel in Heraklion, The GDM Megaron, but they wanted 100 e a night and couldnt let me check in till 3pm.  They're full. 

so hired a car for 130e a week. A cute little Lancia or somesuch thing.  

village room type accommodation in a one bed apartment at 30e near a passable beach east of Heraklion.

----------


## Lostandfound

pleasant lunch. Big salad, home made bread with olives, panacotta and espresso.  24 e

Time for a swim.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Gorgeous view! Nice pics.. Greece is a place I would love to visit in the future. I love Greek food.  Is the food expensive? 
Were there many tourists or people around?

----------


## Lostandfound

Very easy to eat healthily for little money.  Greek food can be either "boil in a bucket of oil" or "stab it with a stick and burn it". Fish is often good value though.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Very easy to eat healthily for little money.  Greek food can be either "boil in a bucket of oil" or "stab it with a stick and burn it". Fish is often good value though.


Being stuck in the US and not able to go there this summer, I am living vicariously through you and enjoying your thread immensely. Thank You for sharing.  
If that's your experience with greek food,  then you have not been to the right places to eat. I am lucky to have a lot of Greek friends and family there, so when there they take me where the locals eat, and trust me that's not my experience. 
Mark Wiens is half Thai , married to a Thai and living in Thailand. Below are some of his experience with Greek food, perhaps you might be able to find some of these places. 



If you go to Crete (I have never been there, it is in my bucket list)

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Nice vids. From what I know of Greek Food , it is Greek salads, feta cheese, olives.. souvlaki, etc etc.. 




> The UK seems morbid at the moment.  I'm planning a day or two in Athens to contemplate which island to head to next


I read good things about Mykonos and Santorini. Read the whole Lonely Planet book recently actually.

----------


## Lostandfound

My step mother is Greek.  I usually ask for a steak for dinner when I stay. Feta is a crime against cheese. 

that said I had a passable pork chop and fries for dinner at the taverna above the beach.

----------


## misskit

There wasn’t a thing in that first video I would not eat! Can’t imagine going hungry.

Is this time of year a good time to travel in Greece?

----------


## Lostandfound

October is obviously cooler and there's a few rainy days. But the sea is ideal for swimming and still a few flop n drop type weather days for sun.  Geeat if you like hiking and more active things. 

I drive over to the south of Crete. Some pucs:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Gorgeous! Feta is the best cheese imo!!!

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I always wanted to go to Crete but I never had the time because I was working and only had two ot three weeks in Greece. Now I am retired and have all the time in the world and I am stuck at home with the Pandemic. Grrrrrr. 
Cant wait for this thing to be over. regardless of what tough I am going to Greece for Easter in May.

You take nice pictures,!!! please keep it up it helps me dream. 
I would kill for that

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^Nice vids. From what I know of Greek Food , it is Greek salads, feta cheese, olives.. souvlaki, etc etc.. 
> 
> 
> 
> I read good things about Mykonos and Santorini. Read the whole Lonely Planet book recently actually.


Both Mykonos and Santorini, though beautiful are overrun by tourists, In fact there is a movement by the locals to limit the number of cruise ships that go there, 
 There are over 200 islands only in the Aegean, IMO you can get a similar experience , with smaller crowds, and at half the cost elsewhere. I guess it all also depends on your age, personality and bank account LOL. .Mykonos is a great island if you are into partying, or want to rob elbows with the rich and famous 
LostAndFound could tell you more about  Mykonos and Santorini, My daughter just got engaged, when they get married I plan to send them to Mykonos
 for their Honeymoon. 
PS: that place where Jason meets the girl at the end of the Bourne Identity movies is in Mykonos ,, and you can still rent a moped there, or could when I was there. (but not sure I will ever go there again, (not my style at 63 years old)

----------


## misskit

> There are over 200 islands only in the Aegean, IMO you can get a similar experience , with smaller crowds, and at half the cost elsewhere.


For instance?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> For instance?


All the places Lostandfound went too look great, so he might also be able to offer some advice concerning that. 

In the spring when I go there we are planning to stay in region on the Peloponnese called Aegion where my brother has retired. he also has a place in a small island near Piraeus , Salamina, and we will certainly go there but I don't recommend it because it is a place where mostly locals go and is not geared toward tourists as much.  , we plan to then go to to Lefkada and Zakynthos on the west side of Greece (Ionian sea) . On the Aegean side that everyone is more familiar with because most everyone arrives in Athens and most Ferry boats leave from Piraeus the port city of Athens and are more easily accessible to the casual tourist.
I Guess I can start mouthing off islands (Tinos Syros Paros Milos etc) 
If you were planning to visit Greece, IMO the best way is to google a list of aegean , or Ionian islands, then go to Youtube and make a search of that island, I guarantee you there will be 100 videos from people who have visited, spend some time watching them to see if it's for you or what you had in mind. '
So
Milos, on my bucket 


Zakynthos and Lefkada that we are planning to go to as soon as we are allowed to travel,.


Lefkada



Most who go to Greece , mostly go to the Islands because that's what they know, but don't forget that Greece is surrounded by sea and anywhere you go you will not be very far from a great beach but with many great inland locations. 
Not to far from Agion where I am going is the Kalavrita gorge railway and backpacking trail. The incline i so steep that there is a third rail with teet for the rain at places. 



Lets also not forget Meteora


or Mount Athos where women are not allowed, if only for that , a great place tom go.


In greece you can go to e different place every month for the rest of your life,  and not go to the same place twice. :Smile:

----------


## katie23

One of the travel vloggers that I watch, Gabriel Traveler - I think Greece is one of his fave countries (if not the top fave). He has lots of vids covering Greece. He's now in Turkey and would like to go to Greece. But due to travel restrictions (Greece & many west EU countries not accepting USA citizens), he's exploring Turkey & other countries which allow him to enter.

@buckaroo - do you have Greek heritage?

@L&F - thanks for the pics & stories!

----------


## Lostandfound

Greece is best explored slightly off season. April/May or October.  Take an easily managed backpack. Rent scooters, cars, visit the small islands not accesible directly from Athens ports.  Book accommodation direct. 

This was Crete.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> One of the travel vloggers that I watch, Gabriel Traveler - I think Greece is one of his fave countries (if not the top fave). He has lots of vids covering Greece. He's now in Turkey and would like to go to Greece. But due to travel restrictions (Greece & many west EU countries not accepting USA citizens), he's exploring Turkey & other countries which allow him to enter.
> 
> @buckaroo - do you have Greek heritage?
> 
> @L&F - thanks for the pics & stories!


I do, 
we came to the US when I was a toddler in 1972. I had a family member who was a driver in the palace 0f king Constantine, my father , as many Greeks at the time was and engineer in the Merchant Marine (worked in the engine room). When the Junda  forced the king to flee the country, all those associated with the king or thought to have loyalty were arrested. My dad jumped ship in NYC (if he came back he would be immediately arrested) and applied for political asylum. By 1972 he was able to bring us over. It is a very long story, one that if I had any talent I would write a book about. 
Anyway, I have grown in the US and consider myself a greek American, but my brother who is 10 years older than me and had grown up there,  after a while in the US and when the Junda was gone returned. In retrospect, I wish I had also, but that might be a romanticized tendency since I had little connection with Greece other than vacations there.  My Older sister ended up in Italy after the coup, where she remained since then , lives a little north of Venetia.  As we are getting older and are starting to face our mortality, we are all starting to get Melancholy and emotional  about each other, so I have applied to get a Greek passport,  and as soon as I am allowed to travel there I plan to buy a small place near the sea, and spend summers there and winters in Thailand.  
More than you ever wanted to know about me LOL
Apologies to  LostandFound for the OFF TOPIC diversion  I dont mean to make this about me.  I love reading about the places he stayed at and the great pictures, every day I log on to TD it is the first thread I look at.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Greece is best explored slightly off season. April/May or October.  Take an easily managed backpack. Rent scooters, cars, visit the small islands not accesible directly from Athens ports.  Book accommodation direct. 
> 
> This was Crete.


I always wanted to go to Crete, 
did you fly there? if not How long was the boat ride from Athens.? Not sure if the wife can be in a boat that long she gets seasick. 
 April  May is a great time to visit,  Greece is blooming, the smell of lavender and jasmine everywhere, in Greece lavender is called "Paschalia" which means easter flower, because it blooms at easter, which is the biggest  holiday there. 
But most people experience Greece in the summer and have a tropical impresion of Greece. It gets cold in the winter with skying a couple of hours drive north of Athens. Consequently the water gets to cold for my wimpy ass to swim in May .

----------


## katie23

@buckaroo - no problem, thanks for the explanation. I'm interested in people's backgrounds and how they came to be where they are. My parents come from different countries, so I guess part of my interest comes from that.

Re: your having Greek heritage, I thought so. From your pics, you had this "Mediterranean look" (no offence meant). You also mentioned having applied for Greek passport, and that's usually a "jus sanguinis" thing (that was my guess).

During the past few months of lockdown, I've watched several docus re: the royal families of Europe. They're all interconnected! Queen Victoria was the grandma of Europe, while King Christian of Denmark was the father-in-law of Europe. 

I like watching The Crown and medieval/ fictional  series like GOT, Merlin, White Queen, etc. So your family having had a connection to King Constantine is a fascinating.

Good luck in your future plans, esp re: property acquisition in Greece.

Sorry for the derail... back to L&F's pic thread...

Btw, if anyone's interested in King Constantine

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> From your pics, you had this "Mediterranean look"


I do what I can to make the world a prettier place  :Smile:  
Though lately as I approach 64  and do to many reasons, but primarily attributed to  the great hair migration and the mid belly fat accumulation , I find the task increasingly difficult. On the Bright side as my sense of smell diminishes it seems that my body is compensating by making my nose bigger 
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Klondyke

> This was Crete.


When in Crete, visit the Palace of Knossos. Unbelievable what did they have there 3,000 years ago. I had to laugh when the guide presented toilets with running water, saying that in France they did not have it 100 years ago ...

Memorable is Xania, main location of the German-British battle during WW2, not very good results for the British.

My first close knowledge about Crete many many years ago was from famous film ZXorba the Greek, with unforgettable acting of Anthony Quinn. 

However, in the main season, the Crete is usually very crowded...

----------


## Lostandfound

More Crete

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Crete looks really worth the visit. 

Cool vids, Buckaroo! None of us are getting any younger, but we have to travel while we still can.. post Covid of course.

I've been looking at Santorini and Mykonos to visit in the future.

----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> 


Just the girl in the video is worth the visit. 
Do you think I have a chance with her?  :Smile:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^That's my twin lol.. you can follow her on instagram as well. She is a travel vlogger.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Lostandfound  ,stop slacking,lay off the Ouzo , and post some more pictures, I am experiencing Greece withdrawal symptoms. But please no more pictures of your feet,
 I think I am developing a fetish.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Klondyke

Quite an experience to be invited by Greek colleagues on a late dinner after a hard day's work, the choice of food and drinks and the warm atmosphere at the Greek restaurant...

----------


## hallelujah

> Quite an experience to be invited by Greek colleagues on a late dinner after a hard day's work, the choice of food and drinks and the warm atmosphere at the Greek restaurant...


Indeed. I love Greek food - contrary to LaF,  I think feta is cheese from the Gods  :Smile:  - and the people are so friendly. They do genuinely seem to appreciate your tourism, which quite often isn't the case in Thailand...

----------


## johnray

Get's flight and hotel for free.  Complains.

----------


## Klondyke

> to appreciate your tourism, which quite often isn't the case in Thailand...


Care to elaborate?

----------


## hallelujah

> Care to elaborate?


Not really, no.

----------


## Klondyke

^So, you did not disappoint us...

----------


## Lostandfound

> I always wanted to go to Crete, 
> did you fly there? if not How long was the boat ride from Athens.? Not sure if the wife can be in a boat that long she gets seasick. 
>  April  May is a great time to visit,  Greece is blooming, the smell of lavender and jasmine everywhere, in Greece lavender is called "Paschalia" which means easter flower, because it blooms at easter, which is the biggest  holiday there. 
> But most people experience Greece in the summer and have a tropical impresion of Greece. It gets cold in the winter with skying a couple of hours drive north of Athens. Consequently the water gets to cold for my wimpy ass to swim in May .


Ferry from Piraeus, Athens - 9 hours with several departures all around 21h.  A private cabin at 90e. You can get mor deluxe cabins but the inside cabins in the centre of the ship have least roll and are v quiet.

----------


## Lostandfound

October in Crete. 24c today. Morning coffee down in harbour.

----------


## Lostandfound

There's a couple of small islands just south of here. One has a hippy type beach apparently and a population of c 500. 

I've found the smaller islands are the best, ie those without a direct ferry from Athens. I guess it all depends what you are looking for.

My recommendation is to travel with lots of time, a smallish backpack and a healthy amount of cash in euros and hop around to see what takes your fancy. Avoid Mid June to Mid September. It's too hot and there's too many people.

Try to book all hotels direct. The Greeks seem to add 25% or for OTA bookings.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Check out the castle in the capitol, visited 20 years ago.

Not my pic but i do have one similar somewhere..

----------


## Chittychangchang

Malia was good for a night out back in the day...

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> October in Crete. 24c today. Morning coffee down in harbour. 
> 
> Attachment 59251Attachment 59252Attachment 59253Attachment 59254Attachment 59255


Now I am developing a table fetish LOL
I see you went to a bakery.If you have a sweet tooth  The bakeries in Greece are to die for 
Chania Crete is famous for the Bougatsa   Did you try any?

Sweet ,cheesy  filed deliciousness IMO

----------


## Lostandfound

> Malia was good for a night out back in the day...


For some reason Malia has never appealed. It's unfortunate that it rhymes with chlamydia too.

----------


## Lostandfound

Minoan Lines ship from Crete beats the Anek Line hands down. You also get 10% off if you join their loyalty program. 

It was 91 euros to Athens one way in sole use inside cabin.

----------


## Lostandfound

National Day in Athens and Angela Merkel has given them some petrol money

----------


## Lostandfound

Rainy day in Athens

----------


## Klondyke

> I always wanted to go to Crete,


And once you get there, will you dance with your friends sirtaki, something like this?

----------


## Lostandfound

The amount of open drug use on the street in Athens is quite staggering. It's quite common to see discarded needles on the street. 

Needle marks on her legs, crack pipe in her hand. Near Victoria Square

----------


## Lostandfound



----------


## Lostandfound



----------


## Lostandfound

Aegina.  Again.  50 e booked direct for sea front room.  I was the only guest.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Aegina.  Again.  50 e booked direct for sea front room.  I was the only guest.


Did you fly with Olympic airlines?

----------


## Lostandfound

The hydrofoil is faster, with a 40 minute journey time.  However the ship is more comfortable.

----------


## Lostandfound



----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> 


From the partial sign , I would say it's Monasiraki.
Did I win the "Na malaka" price ? :Smile:

----------


## lom

Monastirion  :Smile:

----------


## Lostandfound

Yes. You've won cake

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Monastirion


have a couple of shots of Ouzo and you to, will be pronouncing it the correct way . OPA!!    LOL

----------


## Lostandfound

Back to UK.  Inflight catering isn't what it used to be

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Thank you for  Sharing your wonderful vacation !!  :goldcup:

----------


## misskit

Yes, it was a wonderful vicarious holiday!

----------

